# xcopy bootmgr c:\ access denied



## vinmansbrew (Mar 20, 2009)

I am working on a vista only system. I am trying to repair the boot process. I have run bootrec /fixmbr /fixboot /scanos /rebuildbdc

I am now trying to run xcopy bootmgr c:\ to replace the bootmgr on the hdd from the dvd. I get an access denied error. I booted using the disk.

Any thoughts?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome here are some things i found http://lifehacker.com/software/troub...ror-251733.php also something here http://www.overclock.net/windows/338051-bootmgr-missing.html possibly http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927391 thats all i could see


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you running XCOPY at an elevated admin level?

STYART | *cmd.exe* | RIGHT-click on cmd.exe | select Run as admin

The directory on the cmd/DOS screen should come up as \windows\system32. If it shows as c:\users\YOUR-USER-NAME, it is not elevated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the "X" you know stands for the drive your media is in usually "D".


----------

